# iPod Keeps Turning off and Resetting



## Grimey (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey,
I am having a problem with my iPod Touch, 2nd Gen. The other day, it turned off on its own. I was able to turn it on, but it took longer to boot up than normal. After it finally turned on, I got a message saying that it could not connect to my gmail account. The wifi said it was still on though, so I didn't think much of it. I later realized that although I still had the wifi signal, it wouldn't load anything and my apps kept coming up with error messages for posting texts, IMs, etc. I then realized the date had been set to Dec. 31, 1969 (beginning of the Unix Calendar I believe?). I did some research into a way that I would be able to get my notes, contacts, and word files I made on Documents 2 off for free but found nothing, so I decided to reset to factory defaults and go from the backup I made a few minutes earlier. That seemed to fix the problem and everything was working. Today, the iPod shut off on its own again and I could not turn it on until I hooked it up to my computer. When I got it on, the date was back at 1969 and no the same internet problem came up. I am restoring again now and it seems to be working, but I have a feeling the problem may keep coming up. Does anyone know what the reason may be? I am running iTunes on the most recent version of OS X and my iPod firmware is all up to date.
Thanks,
Grimey


----------



## bubble07 (Jun 15, 2011)

Try following the steps as below and see how it goes:

1. Backup your iPod Touch with iTunes.

2. Go into *Settings*>*General*>*Reset*>*Erase All Content and Settings.

*3. Once you have selected this option, you will need to wait around 1-2 hours for your iPod to erase all the content.

4. Once done, sync your iPod with the previous backup and it should be able to function as usual.

Please advise if this solution does not work.


----------



## Grimey (Dec 12, 2009)

Would that be the same as doing a restore to factory defaults from iTunes and then syncing from the backup? That is what I did the first two times and am doing again now for the third time as a temporary fix until I can fix the issue. I would like to find a free tool that I can use to take m notes, contacts, etc. off with and then try to not use the backup, but I can't find a free one, which is a pain. I am getting a feeling though, that the iPod is on its last legs.
Thanks again!
Grimey


----------

